# jas or extreme?



## nugget5 (Apr 3, 2011)

which one is better?


----------



## nugget5 (Apr 3, 2011)

nugget5 said:


> which one is better?



anyone have input?


----------



## gamma (Apr 3, 2011)

I tried to order from extreme but their credit card system would not take my pre paid visa which I use for online purchases . JAS had no problem taking it. I have only purchases the Clen but it is deffently good stuff. So they got my vote .


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 3, 2011)

i had no problem with extreme..i like em a lot


----------



## exphys88 (Apr 3, 2011)

currently using extremes clen, definitely legit.  Shipping was incredibly fast, 3 days from time of order.  Jas has great deals, but I haven't tried them yet.


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 3, 2011)

ya true..i havnt tried JAS yet, but extreme I got my order in 2 days..


----------



## bigedawg23 (Apr 4, 2011)

extreme is extremely fast and willing to answer any questions about their product too....


----------



## big60235 (Apr 4, 2011)

Extreme is the best. Awesome prices, service, specials, and shipping. 

They my research supplier of choice.


----------



## Hell (Apr 4, 2011)

Ive used Jas.  It was shipped very quickly, he threw in a little extra and the clen is def g2g, its got me shaking as I type.


----------



## stylus187 (Apr 4, 2011)

nugget5 said:


> which one is better?


EXTREME PEPTIDES, is the only company I will order from!!!!! Ive orderd from almost every single supplier, without a doubt EP, is the way to go! just my opinion!


----------



## hill450 (Apr 4, 2011)

Ordered from extreme a few times now and always has very prompt delivery in about 2-3 days. Not to mention their frequent amazing sales!


----------



## GMO (Apr 4, 2011)

EP won me over right away with their customer service and fast shipping.  I have the confidence that if something goes wrong, they will make it right no matter what.  I wouldn't go anywhere else...


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 4, 2011)

both are really good.. extreme is a bit pricey when it comes to only buying one thing but when its a buy one get one then extreme is a good deal..dont like how they charge a $3 processing fee... jas is cheaper when its comes to having to buy one item..im using the clen from jas right now and its g2g. extreme has the best reviews on here but jas has good reviews also.. i use both.


----------



## johnnyringo74 (Apr 4, 2011)

Just placed an order thursday of last week, and JAS has emailed me twice nailing down specifics. Cant ask for more help than that. Now if the product i ordered is as good as their customer service, ill pimp them all day. thanks JAS..!!


----------



## AmM (Apr 4, 2011)

I have used IGF1 LR3, GHRP 2, HGH Frag from EP and am very happy with their products. I am not sure if it's just my diet is on the mark or the HGH Frag is melting fat away. Maybe the combination of both. Either way I am a happy customer.


----------



## slow-90lx (Apr 4, 2011)

Ordered from Extreme and two days later, there is my package. 

No feedback on results yet, though give me a couple weeks and we will see.


----------

